# GBAtemp.net Podcast



## TheRocK (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm a fan of since site nearly since it was created, and even though i don't have that many posts i'm still a big fan!
And it came to my mind that the site would be even cooler with a podcast of you guys talking about the newest Roms and stuff. I would do it myself but i'm german and my english ain't that good, so i just suggest it to you!
What do you guys think about it?! Maybe you thought about it before, but still i'd really love to hear a podcast from my favourite site!


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't see the need for it personally but I wouldn't put a stop to it happening (not that I could anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> I don't see the need for it personally but I wouldn't put a stop to it happening (not that I could anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The need for it? You could listen to people talking about the newest Games on the go... I think it would be fun.


----------



## decript (Dec 1, 2006)

It would be kind of interesting. Audio reviews of flashcarts or opinions of the latest pirate news.
Even mini reviews of games would be cool.
Can't really see it happening though.


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 1, 2006)

There actually is a nice cast about something similar... but it's more about homebrew and that stuff... which is also cool don't get me wrong but i would like to see a podcast more focused on the games.
( -> homebrewcast.com )


----------



## enarky (Dec 1, 2006)

Why would anyone want to listen to talk about days old games when you can quite conveniently try them yourself when they are released? I'd much rather talk about them myself if I had to say anything about them, but that's what GBATemp forums are already about, isn't it?

Having only audio makes little sense when you talk about games, too, IMHO. And your limited to audio with a podcast, unlike a blog, where you could post screenshots, too.


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2006)

^ That's more of less what I was saying. I just don't see what a podcast can offer us that doesn't already exit on the forums.


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> ^ That's more of less what I was saying. I just don't see what a podcast can offer us that doesn't already exit on the forums.


Portability.


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 1, 2006)

It's really a difference if you listen to people and their opinions instead of reading something about a game... and not everyone can try out the games, plus why would you want to try out every game?! A blog is really more up to date... but this is entertainment we talk about. A Podcast would be nice enhancement to the site. I'm not saying it would replace anything. There could be so many things done on a Podcast like other People say their opinions to a specific topic or about a specific game. Also Podcasts and Videocasts are the future. Why not give it a try? I think people will like it.


----------



## Opium (Dec 1, 2006)

I admit it would be fun, but I can't see it happening at the moment. All the staff live in many different timezones and we'd have to get together using delayed skype chat. That doesn't make for a very fluid conversational podcast.

If we could all get together in the same room like the GoNintendo podcast that would be great, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd love it. shaunj66 & Costello as hosts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't know how you'd fit the Testing Area in there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Certainly some gossip content in Off-Topic Chat.
... I volunteer to phone in an Ann Landers column!
(Dear Mother)


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the question is "how many people would actually be interested?" It's a good idea if there's enough demand for it, but there's no point putting loads of work in if only The_Rock and 3 other people are going to listen regularly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not counting those who just listen to the first two out of curiosity). 

Podcasts haven't really taken off as much as people expected, so it could be more of a minority interest. Maybe better reserved for special occasions (such as Opium's DS-Lite review video) than as a weekly thing.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2006)

My vote would be for the special occasion thing too.  Like the hand-on Wii thing.  I woulda loved to rather hear it than read it....I dont like reading.  The words dont stay still long enough... >.>


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2006)

Well the podcast idea is likely not going to happen.
However, .

Read my sig!


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2006)

Too bad, wishful thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> Well the podcast idea is likely not going to happen.
> However, .
> 
> Read my sig!


Oh yeah....read MY sig!


----------



## MR_COW (Dec 1, 2006)

Like TheRocK said, the Homebrewcast rocks. Click my sig.

Heh, and yea I am the host.


----------



## OrR (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> I'd love it. shaunj66 & Costello as hosts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we could organize a half official podcast in the testing forum? If we could record it over Skype or Google Talk some time on the weekend I'd be willing to contribute some German-accent-talking... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just need to check if my mircophone is up to the job. Could be some fun.


----------



## MR_COW (Dec 1, 2006)

Nooo, look.

If you would like to do a podcast, contact me at [email protected] . I have a site, RSS feed, listeners, free bandwidth, and a reliable name you can use. Email me and I will give you instructions on how to record, there is no easy way. Like a record button on skype or something.


----------



## wohoo (Dec 1, 2006)

hahaha! it would be really fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would listen to it on the weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh! you shuld have a ventrilo server open where you could talk to all the other cool guys here too


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 3, 2006)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> Like TheRocK said, the Homebrewcast rocks. Click my sig.
> 
> Heh, and yea I am the host.



You are right... and btw when will there be a new episode?


----------

